# NSFW-BDSM on Tumblr



## chimpburgers (Jan 10, 2016)

In the mood for some human bondage fetish shit? Well Tumblr is in no short supply of this crap. Check it out:

NSFW

http://badslave.tumblr.com/
http://bdsmsadism.tumblr.com/
http://beautifulbdsm.tumblr.com/
http://curiouserandcuriouserfuckdoll.tumblr.com/
http://needing-this.tumblr.com/
http://bdsmreal.tumblr.com/
http://wolli6.tumblr.com/
http://bdsmafterthoughts.tumblr.com/
http://favea-bdsm.tumblr.com/
http://bdsm.tumblr.com/
http://sensualove.tumblr.com/


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Jan 10, 2016)

How many of these types of threads have we had again? It's getting old by now.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 10, 2016)

The 25th Cyberman said:


> How many of these types of threads have we had again? It's getting old by now.


The circumcision and polyamory ones are supposed to be my most serious ones. Cat has another one he might do, but I don't feel like doing any more than these.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 10, 2016)

How have we not got a Fetlife thread yet >.> Trust me, there's some prime cows in there somewhere.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Jan 10, 2016)

what if a circumcised atheist bdsmer asexual tumblrite removed his nipples


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm mildly surprised that the Tumblr ToS lets them put up stuff like this.

But I'm just guessing they have an extremely lax ToS given how much crazy shit is on there to begin with.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 10, 2016)

This isn't a lolcow thread, it's a collection of links to bdsm porn tumblrs.

Pm/report if you want this moved to Off-topic or whatever.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> The circumcision and polyamory ones are supposed to be my most serious ones. Cat has another one he might do, but I don't feel like doing any more than these.



We need a thread about normal, healthy, well adjusted people on tumblr.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 10, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> We need a thread about normal, healthy, well adjusted people on tumblr.


That would be a very short thread.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Aug 18, 2019)

*Tumblr BDSM legal drama alert*: we have some major drama developments happening right now with a Youtube BDSM couple that originally started out on Tumblr.






Everyone say hi to "QuintessentialChristopher", the Seattle dom with the fresh restraining order on his hands: 






For those of you who don't know the backstory: there is a female BDSM Youtuber (a former friend of ContraPoints) who had a boyfriend in Seattle (that she has apparently hooked up with again) who went by the alias of "QuintessentialChristopher" on Youtube and Tumblr, or "QuintessentialDouchebag" as I like to call him. This man has now been served with a restraining order for allegedly abusing a woman (who uses the aliases Recovering Doll and Muse Talks on Twitter and Youtube respectively) in Seattle that he had originally cheated on Brittany with.











						"QuintessentialChristopher" - Twitter Search
					

The latest Tweets on "QuintessentialChristopher". Read what people are saying and join the conversation.




					twitter.com
				




"QuintessentialDouchebag" had a Youtube account and a Tumblr under the same alias but he has since DFEed everything to hide his tracks on the internet. 



			http://quintessentialchristopher.tumblr.com
		


There are only a few traces left of his presence on Tumblr:













						B u l l e t s .
					

Hey y'all, I love this community. Much like a stray cat I've wandered in here and began laughing my fuzzy butt off. You never disappoint, B. Thank you for reblogging this video and the creator into my...




					bananafish87.tumblr.com
				














						Me and the Me people See
					

brittanysimon: “quintessentialchristopher: “ You know you’re having good sex when you can masturbate to it later. ” Yeah, that was hot :) ”




					another-lez-bi-an.tumblr.com
				




There is still a Tumblr blog titled "myfavoritechristopher" but you have to log into Tumblr to see it:






						Tumblr
					

Tumblr is a place to express yourself, discover yourself, and bond over the stuff you love. It's where your interests connect you with your people.




					www.tumblr.com
				




"QuintessentialDouchebag" was recently served with a restraining order from the woman he has alleged abused, who has apparently also reported him to the cops.

Here we have yet another Seattle dom who turns out to be a hypocritical douche. This points to a culture of BDSM abuse in Seattle, as we recently saw with the sex scandal involving emo punk goth singer and BDSM dom-wouldbe William Control. "QuintessentialDouchebag" and William Control should get together for a collab, maybe they can beat each other up (consensually of course) rather than abusing all these other women.






I have to say, this footage of Brittany almost hysterically asserting that her ex shouldn't go to jail because he's "a victim of the system" (oh really? Has "QuintessentialDouchebag" been to jail before then?) is painfully hilarious. Here you have someone who for years promoted  herself as the safety-based BDSM educator on Youtube who advocated for agency on the part of subs and bottoms, now essentially guilt-tripping another woman who want to go to LE with her abuse claims_. "Oh no, please don't call the cops on QuintessentialDouchebag, if he goes to jail he will come out crazy and murdering people. All he has to do is play video games and stop dating people.". _How is that not a  guilt-trip? That's literally a variation of: _"Keep your mouth shut or things will get worse."_. Trying to dissuade another woman from calling the cops to report alleged abuse is a guilt-trip. I know Brittany always says she's not an SJW but she too has been brainwashed by the anti-cop/anti-"carceral feminism" discourse of the SJWs.

You know what the real joke is though? Brittany will soon (on the 31st of August 2019) be debating TERF/SWERF Meghan Murphy on the topic of sex work and women's rights at the Minds conference, the follow-up to MythCon:



> 12:25 PM – 1:25 PM
> NSFW: How Prohibition Amplifies Problems
> Moderated by: Melissa Chen
> 
> ...







Look at the topic of this fucking pannel people: *"NSFW: How Prohibition Amplifies Problems"*. Ironic, isn't it? All Meghan has to do to grind Brittany to the ground in any debate situation is point to this footage of Brittany defending her ex against criminal allegations and it's game over for Brit.

Muse Talks says:* "I have been in contact with Evie Lupine and Milkwebs* (note: these are two other BDSMers on Youtube with a relatively young Tumblr audiences like Brittany)* this entire time."*. And there I was wondering why I never saw Brittany gloat over her lesbian girlfriend Milkwebs again. This explains it I suppose.

Another saucy detail to this story: Muse Talks claims in the Livestream with RealStream News that Brittany was apparently planning to move to the middle of nowhere to have a child with QuintessentialDouchebag. Holy-fuck-WTF. I know Brittany has plenty of male fans and chasers who will practically line up to donate bukkake-bucketful amounts of sperm to Brittany for her to have a lesbian child on her own with her girlfriend, but nope, she had to go back to Douche to get herself knocked up. (LMAO, is this what happens to women when they get dumped by ContraPoints? They get a sudden bout of baby rabies? Nyk had a load frozen, Brit, I am sure all you had to do was just ask.)

QuintessentialDouchebag, the Tumblr dom with the fresh restraining order on his hands, has DFEd to cover up but there is still some interesting stuff to be found about him online, for example this:

https://soundcloud.com/kinkierworld/submission (3000+ people listened to this podcast at the time, which was 2 years ago) 

This is a warning to the showhosts of Kinkier World Podcast: do not take down this podcast show (like Brittany did with all of her videos) to help your podcast co-host QuintessentialDouchebag cover up. Mused Talks said that LE is currently investigating QuintessentialDouchebag over the allegations, so do not try to cover up. 

Background: this is the Kinkier World Podcast on Soundcloud, a podcast about BDSM. This is the third  episode they did on the topic of "Submission". This podcast was hosted by four BDSMers in Seattle who were active on Tumblr and Youtube at the time: Brittany (who was Douchebag's submissive but had also been topped by Mr Tex), QuintessentialDouchebag (who was Brittany's dom at the time but had also been topped by Mr Tex), Evie Lupine (Mr Tex's sub, Brittany's friend) and Charles/Mr Tex (who is Evie's dom, but has also topped Brittany and Douchebag). The Kinkier World Podcast is the only thing that basically left on the internet documenting QuintessentialDouchebag's involvement in the BDSM scene. Everything else has been DFEd by Christopher and Brittany to cover up his BDSM involvement. 

In this podcast "QuintessentialDouchebag" made some public statements about receiving submission as a dom and his behaviour as a dom towards his submissives. These statements are rather alarming in retrospect and in light of what has come out recently: 


> 58:50 Mr Tex: But [QuintessentialDouchebag], let's hear from you and how submission, and sorta how receiving submission, or just your experience with submissives and that ...
> 
> QuintessentialDouchebag: So, it's really interesting. I got involved inspite, I mean, I grew up in BDSM (?! WTF is that supposed to mean? You mean you got spanked by your parents as a kid or what?) but that's not why I decided to involve myself in it. (Oh, I am sure your parents spanking you as a kid had nothing whatsoever to do with it, LMAO.)
> 
> ...



Speaking of QuintessentialDouchebag claiming that he doesn't like to be around people who cry at the drop of a hat - which is what DDLG "littles" are, a bunch of cry-babies, the woman who served him with the restraining order was a "little" - here is something I still managed to find on Tumblr, where Douche tried to DFE to cover his tracks. Here is Douchebag dishing out DDLG advice to (what appears to be) a 19 year old woman who tells him she's a "little": 



QuintessentialDouchebag doesn't tell her: "Hey, fuck off and get the fuck off my timeline, I don't like cry-babies like you, take your DDLG crap elsewhere.". No, he engages her in what looks like a seemingly flirtatious way... which suggests he is already familiar with DDLG himself. QuintessentialDouchebag claims to not like cry-babies, ie "littles"... but on Tumblr he appears flirts with "littles" and eventually cheats on Brittany with a "little" that he picked right off Tumblr. Muse Talks was 20 years old at the time (Brittany must've been 27 or 28 at the time).


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Aug 19, 2019)

Seattle BDSM groups have a reputation for being full of abusive doms. Maybe they get run out of other places  and end up there, who knows. 

Tumblr doesn't do jack shit about any BDSM blogs that get past the filters. Even if they wanted to, they don't have anywhere near enough resources to police their userbase. They made a big showy push of getting rid of NSFW content, but that's over. Now you just have to dodge the algorithm and you're good.


----------



## queerape (Aug 20, 2019)

*extremely mom voice* said:


> Tumblr doesn't do jack shit about any BDSM blogs that get past the filters. Even if they wanted to, they don't have anywhere near enough resources to police their userbase. They made a big showy push of getting rid of NSFW content, but that's over. Now you just have to dodge the algorithm and you're good.


You say that like it's a bad thing :^)


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Aug 21, 2019)

Here's another trace I found of QuintessentialDouchebag's now DFEd career on BDSM Tumblr. QuintessentialDouchebag used to write these longass tutorials on Tumblr telling BDSM newbies how to behave themselves at BDSM events, too bad he did not follow his own fucking advice: 






						Tumblr
					

Tumblr is a place to express yourself, discover yourself, and bond over the stuff you love. It's where your interests connect you with your people.




					ddlg-playground.tumblr.com
				




According to the Kinkier World podcast I posted earlier, Douchebag's whole Tumblr blog was full of these BDSM how-to tutorials targeting BDSM newbies. Douche's audience on Tumblr was young and inexperienced, and he knew it and took advantage of it. 

Here are some of the tweets that Muse Talks posted to Twitter about her situation with QuintessentialDouchebag and Brittany: 



> @recoveringdoll
> Who would asked to see someone's r*pe scars then make a video blaming victims.. @BrittanySomeone you won't reply to me privately but you post a video blaming victims after this exchange? #brittanysimon you know this is an OPEN investigation right?
> 
> 
> ...



Here are some of the statements that Muse Talks made in her Livestream interview about her situation with QuintessentialDouchebag and Brittany. Here is the part where Muse Talks claims that Brit hooked up with her ex Douche again to get herself knocked up by him and go live on a farm away from civilization. Sounds kinda like a BDSM version of Greta's and Nina's La Zorra Sisterwood trannie utopia in the desert. Maybe they should just move in with Greta and Nina and call it quits? 








> "They [Brit and Douche] within weeks were already talking about kids. And that's something Christopher never offered to me. We never talked about the future, and then suddenly, we had a five year plan, that we never had for the entire course of our relationship. And the plan was to go live on Brittany's farm.  So, Brittany is trying to purchase land to start her own family, things of that nature, out and away from civilization because, as she has talked about publically, she doesn't like most people. We were super into the idea of going away and starting a new life. I imagine that's still going to happen. I mean, if they are talking about kids, you gotta be together, right? "



In this part of the Livestream interview, Muse Talks claims that QuintessentialDouchebag had sexually abused her while she was sleeping to punish her for talking in her sleep : 








> "And the second recording is of... I can be kinda vague about this one... there was an S.A. (sexual abuse incident) that involved medication and me being asleep. And in the recording he admits that I was saying things in my sleep and that I needed to be accountable for what I was saying. So I got him to literally confess on video to doing that, and he confessed in court, and his excuse was that, "well, if I am in a partnership with them, I can do what I want."
> ...
> Brittany claims that BDSM cases can't go through in court. And I am literally proof that if you have proof, it's not just an allegation. That BDSM cases do go through in court."



Muse Talks claims that she found this written note by Douchebag in her house after he vacated her house in response to the restraining order, where Douchebag fantasizes about influencing and controlling the world, but how he doesn't want to be held responsible for controlling and influencing others: 






"Changing the world has often been a violent process. Often, it ends up involving the death of the leader and I have no intention of becoming a martyr", will you look at that, this Douchebag guy is denying his own Messiah complex.

Muse Talks says she's preparing a video exposing Brittany - the Youtube Poly/BDSM educator who was on-again-off-again girlfriend of QuinessentialDouchebag, the disgraced Seattle dom with the fresh restraining order on his hands who was picking up DDLG "littles" on Tumblr:



> Working on a project that is similar to ones I have seen about other content creators. I am so grateful to have the resources to do this and the research drive to accomplish it. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at that: Another young woman discovers the Mafia-like Omerta on abusive doms in the BDSM scene.

Everyone, we have a serious new allegation in the QuintessentialDouchebag case - the Seattle BDSM dom with the fresh restraining order on his hands, who is apparently also subject to allegations of a criminal nature. "Muse Talks", his alleged victim, has posted a number of Youtube comments claiming that the latest development to this on-going case is that Brittany - another BDSM Youtuber and the on-again-off-again girlfriend of Douchebag - has allegedly helped him escape the State of Washington (where he was living in Muse's house in the city of Seattle until the restraining order forced him out) into the State of California: 





Brittany herself posted a tweet claiming that she has received death threats from her fans and that she is going to refrain from making public appearances for the time being. She has cancelled her appearance at the Minds Conference where she was going to debate the Canadian radical feminist Meghan Murphy on the topic of sex work: 



> I'm so sorry. Due to safety concerns, I also cannot attend. Between the protests and "fans" sending threats, for my safety, I am not attending any public events.
> I wish everyone safety and the best.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrittanySomeone/status/1164791808649388034



Muse Talks has posted a new video in which she aims to show that Brittany is compartmentalized and inconsistent and does not appear to follow her own BDSM advice to others. It includes a video sample of QuintessentialDouchebag saying he's "a horrible person" - but of course this seeming act of self-reflection did not stop him from horribly imposing himself upon others: 







In this video there is a video sample where Douchebag talks about anal sex on a Youtube Livestream and says: "Every once in a while it's nice to just stick it in until she bleeds". He claims that he did this three times to his girlfriend and that she had an orgasm despite the pain. At this point in the video Muse points out that having an orgasmic response during rape is merely a bodily reflex that does not indicate actual pleasure or consent, yet it is common for rapists to insist that a rape was supposedly consensual because the victim had an orgasmic reflex during the assault. Underneath the video in the comments Muse revealed that the reason she highlighted the video sample of Douchebag referring to alleged anal rape was because of her own alleged experiences with similar anal sexual assault: 



> @Paige I had a fight in my head of to do linear timeline of how she changed but the clips are to show how she will say one thing when reality believes or has experienced exactly what she claims was unsafe BDSM practices. Yes, thank you for realizing this was hard to make. That's why I provided the time stamps in the description. It was VERY difficult to even hear his voice since the last time in court. My apologies that it is hard to follow. I'm glad the message got through. I was anally raped til bleeding as well. He has done this to Brittany three times as he proudly says. It disgusts me. Clips are shown from all videos in the description if you want dates and the full context of each sample. I love you and stay safe out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muse Talks claims that none of the big Youtube BDSM content creators she has reached out to are willing to take a stance against Brittany for defending QuintessentialDouchebag: 



> On if anyone can help me out. Every big creator I have personal contact with has been notified since the beginning of this. No one and I mean no one is willing to stand up against her. It disgusts me. I don't discredit the message that they come forward with in the other content at all!! The other creators on this site are delightful and to the best of MY knowledge are safe. Just no one would work with me hence this video (Autism TM) and the interview with REALSTREAMNEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those of you with Youtube channels who are lurking here looking for scoops should definitely be paying attention to this story. I have posted everything you need to go through in this thread. 

Douchebag was active on BDSM Tumblr for years. He used BDSM Tumblr to pick up playpartners, and this where he originally got in touch with "Muse Talks". Douchebag has tried to purge his presence online but a few traces of his activities on Tumblr are still available here and there. For example, here he is telling his followers on Tumblr to watch a video by a DDLG/BDSM practitioner who goes by "Milkwebs": 





"Milkwebs" is one of Brittany's polyamorous lesbian girlfriends. Muse has purportedly reached out to Milkwebs, but apparently Milkwebs is still reluctant to denounce her girlfriend. Here are the tweets where Muse said she reached out to Milkwebs, urging her to "get her[Brittany] away from [Douchebag]": 



> @EvieLupine & @milkwebs there has been a pattern of behavior. you can still be her "friend" but after hours of research we have all been fooled. Continue with caution and get her away from Christopher. everything I didn't use is in the description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another update: Muse Talks has posted this fundraiser and has proceeded to doxx her real name (which I won't post here). In the description for the fundraiser she provides as of yet undisclosed details about her relationship to QuintessentialDouchebag, the Seattle dom who she claims "groomed" her on Tumblr: 




> My story:
> 
> I had been following a well known alternative lifestyle  "educator" on Youtube since I was 16 years old. When I was twenty her ex boyfriend found me on Tumblr and began grooming me. I endured what started off as financial abuse, not being able to have a job and being told I could remove my feeding tube and just clean the home that we had suddenly moved into within months of knowing each other.
> 
> ...



Brittany now claims she is being harassed by her fans and that Muse Talks has instigated this harassment: 



> I'm sorry someone is threatening you.  I'm blocked from them. I'm dealing with harassment from "fans" and I'm sure its them.
> Remember to be kind. Unhappy humans are just broken and they're lashing out and creating lies to feel whole, but that's not our burden to carry.  #peace
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrittanySomeone/status/1165382469014523904



As you can see, Brittany accuses Muse Talks of being "broken" and of "making up lies". This can only mean one thing: Brittany still believes that QuintessentialDouchebag is completely innocent. 

Muse Talks says she is the one who has received death threats for speaking out against Brittany and Douchebag: 



> Personally no i don't hate or have ill will to either content creator. But I'm literally getting death threats. ((Brittany is also not white just for the record. That was one of the things I highlighted was Christopher's racism but it was in the description of the video))
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/recoveringdoll/status/1165362831937507328


 
A supporter of Muse Talks is lashing out against Brittany's BDSM associates on Youtube, Milkwebs and Evie Lupine, for refusing to distance themselves from Brittany: 



> Fuck @EvieLupine and @milkwebs
> Refusing to stand with survivors because the perpetrater is @BrittanySomeone and her rapist boyfriend. All about justice & shit when the evil is a cishet man pero a woman? (A white woman, in fact). Fuck every BDSM creator that has known but says 0. pic.twitter.com/jb19rt5mAp
> 
> 
> ...



Muse herself tweeted at all the BDSM educators on Youtube demanding to know why they are ignoring her: 



> @Pup_Amp @WattsTheSafewrd @AshHardell @kat_blaque @redbackporch @binkieprincess @Stevoptweets
> Literally any of you care? Our community is really letting me down at the moment ... Do any of you even know what's happening? Or do you just not care?
> https://twitter.com/recoveringdoll/status/1165367658256027648



Once again, we are seeing that there is a Mafia-like Omerta in the Youtube BDSM community when it comes to calling out abusive doms. 
If you are a dom associated with a famous BDSM Youtuber who is a "respected member of the community", you get a pass simply by association. 

Brittany, I don't know if you are reading this (I know you lurk here because you went and disabled linking to the videos I had posted in the ContraPoints thread where you were complaining about Nyk ghosting you) but if you are, I hope you sit down and watch this movie sometime, because you are behaving just like the daughter character in his movie now: 






I saw the 4 minute video from Muse Talks with the part where you talk about how your father used to beat you and your siblings and how you would laugh at the beatings to disassociate. Muse is right, you are in denial about abuse you receive from people you consider to be family because you want to let them off the hook for what they did to you. The Livestream sample Muse used about being anally penetrated til bleeding was also really shocking, as was the way you casually tried to justify this. You are clearly compartmentalized, just like an abuse victim wallowing in denial. I remember that Livestream interview you did with Rucka Rucka Ali where he was trying to explain Randian philosophy to you, and he told you your thinking is inconsistent because you grew up in an environment where inconsistent thought was encouraged. He was right. I know you said that you "love this man unconditionally" but love is not going to stop an abuser.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 21, 2020)

Whoa bitches, MAJOR drama update right here. Remember Brittany Simon, ContraPoints/Nyk's old friend the BDSM Youtuber? One one who quit Youtube this year to disappear behind a Patreon paywall after being accused of enabling abuse in the BDSM community? The woman who accused Brittany and and her ex QuintessentialDouchebag, Muse Talks, has been exposed as a liar herself. Even Brittany made a brief come-back to be interviewed by the man that Muse Talks accused of human trafficking:

The YouTuber Who Accused Me Of Human Trafficking | Professional Victim Or ??? (PART 1)





The YouTuber Who Accused Me Of Human Trafficking | Professional Victim Or ??? (PART 2)





The YouTuber Who Accused Me Of Human Trafficking | It's Brittany ... B*tch (PART 3)





The YouTuber Who Accused Me Of A Hate Crime (& MURDER?) I Muse Talks





"Is there a Kiwi Farms thread" asks someone, but the next person objects to the fact that I chose to tell Muse's side of the story at the time I was first posting here about the ordeal with QuintessentialDouchebag. I have certainly changed my mind on Muse Talks after this exposé. Still haven't changed my mind on Douchebag though. Brittany herself and the videos she made about their relationship is the reason I won't change my mind on him. Muse Talks can be full of shit and so can Douchebag.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 23, 2020)

Update on the Muse Talks scandal: Youtuber Wes Moast and ContraPoints/Nyk's BDSM friend Brittany Simon are going live with none other than Chris Hansen next week to talk about a  total fucking liar: 



> Brittany Simon and I will Have a Seat with @chrishansen Thursday 5/28. If you have not heard Brittany's story or are among the many who miss her on Youtube, you won't want to miss this.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WesMoast/status/1264269089922412547



Question: why is Brittany being interviewed by Chris Hansen,  when the actual dispute was between Brittany's ex, a guy I dubbed "QuintessentialDouchebag" at the time, and Muse? Because while we can recognize that it was unfair for Brittany to get dragged into this mess over whom her ex-boyfriend was banging, I still haven't changed my mind when it comes to QuintessentialDouchebag. He's still a douchebag in my eyes. 

Wes Moast said in one of his videos that Muse Talks had presented no evidence for her claims that Douchebag was abusing her, but that's not true: Muse had posted several videos of domestic arguments she had recorded between herself and Douchebag. I guess Wes Moast never got to hear those recordings. Anyone who heard those recordings realized that Douchebag was actually being abusive towards Muse. Are either Brittany or Wes Moast or Chris Hansen willing to go over those recordings and explain them away? I guess not, they'll  just ignore them altogether. 

Here's the question for Wes Moast (and everyone else): Why won't QuintessentialDouchebag talk to Chris Hansen HIMSELF about his relationship to Muse? Why is Brittany purporting to be able to speak about whatever went on between her ex and Muse when she actually wasn't even there and was either already in California or traveling around the US. Isn't that kinda similar to William Control's harem wives offering to talk to Repzilla instead of William Control himself doing the talking? Don't you see a pattern here? These abusive wannabe Doms are such fucking cowards that they hide behind a wall of women. Instead of defending themselves, they get their harem wives or ex-girlfriends to defend them.

And like I said, it's not at all surprising to me that QuintessentialDouchebag and William Control both hailed from the Seattle BDSM scene. Washington State LGBT Commissioner Tobi "FistFuck" Hill Meyer is also near Seattle (in Thurston County). Interestingly enough, William Control was accused of human trafficking his wife Nikki (which Nikki denies, she said it's a rumour that "Lydia"/"Kate" put out but IIRC @Gorilla looked into it and found the rumour credible), while Tobi "FistFuck" Hill Meyer was working as a commissioner to oppose anti-trafficking laws. Isn't that interesting. A lot of synchronicity here. Maybe Chris Hansen can look into that and explain why these abusive Doms always seem to end up in or near Seattle. Something about that place that attracts such douchebags. 

Again, I am not denying that Muse Talks has fucked over every person that welcomed her into their life - the evidence presented by Wes Moast in his videos certainly seems staggering - but I'd hate for Douchebag to use this as an opportunity to white-wash himself while shouting: "See? She's just a total fucking liar!" (sure, but you still fucked her behind your girlfriend's back, and whose fault was that, Chris?)

For those of you who need a reminder as to just how much of an arrogant self-important insufferable douchebag he really is, listen to this part of his appearance on the Kinkier World podcast, where Douchebag talks about being The Smartest Man Alive or something like that: 



Spoiler: QuintessentialDouchebag on the Kinkier World Podcast episode on Submission



Background: this is the Kinkier World Podcast on Soundcloud, a podcast about BDSM. This is the third  episode they did on the topic of "Submission". 

https://soundcloud.com/kinkierworld/submission (over 3000+ people listened to this podcast) 

This podcast was hosted by four BDSMers in Seattle who were active on Tumblr and Youtube at the time: Brittany (who was Douchebag's submissive but had also been topped by Mr Tex), QuintessentialDouchebag (who was Brittany's dom at the time but had also been topped by Mr Tex), Evie Lupine (Mr Tex's sub, Brittany's friend) and Charles/Mr Tex (who is Evie's dom, but has also topped Brittany and Douchebag). The Kinkier World Podcast is the only thing that basically left on the internet documenting QuintessentialDouchebag's involvement in the BDSM scene. Everything else has been DFEd by Christopher and Brittany to cover up his BDSM involvement. 

In this podcast "QuintessentialDouchebag" made some public statements about receiving submission as a dom and his behaviour as a dom towards his submissives. These statements are rather alarming in retrospect and in light of what has come out recently: 



			https://soundcloud.com/kinkierworld/submission#t=58:50
		


58:50


> Mr Tex: But [QuintessentialDouchebag], let's hear from you and how submission, and sorta how receiving submission, or just your experience with submissives and that ...
> 
> QuintessentialDouchebag: So, it's really interesting. I got involved inspite, I mean, I grew up in BDSM (?! WTF is that supposed to mean? You mean you got spanked by your parents as a kid or what?) but that's not why I decided to involve myself in it. (Oh, I am sure your parents spanking you as a kid had nothing whatsoever to do with it, LMAO.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 27, 2020)

A day before her appearance on Chris Hansen's Youtube channel together with Youtuber Wes Moast, former Youtuber Brittany just posted this almost one and half hour long video about everything that happened between herself and Muse before and after Brittany quit Youtube: 






Wes Moast then tweeted out the video because Brittany herself no longer has Twitter account - she deleted hers together with her Instagram account and her Facebook wall when she left all social media at the time: 



> Never Say Never! BRITTANY SIMON is back on YouTube (One Time Only) with a brand new video. She has a lot to share and a lot to get off her chest. CHECK IT OUTTTTTT https://youtu.be/2xxhkbeq3a4
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WesMoast/status/1265466719427899395
> ...



In this video Brittany used two screenshots from this very Kiwi Farms thread, proving that she was browsing Kiwi Farms at the time looking at what was being posted here. 





In this first screenshot are two quotes from the Livestream interview that Muse did with another Youtuber she later proceeded to fuck over, RealStreamNews. In this part of the Livestream transcript, Muse is talking about Brittany and Douchebag wanting to get married with children and Brittany wanting to purchase land to start a family. In the second part of the transcript Muse is talking about Douchebag punishing her for something she said in her sleep, which to me seemed plainly abusive, unreasonable and excessive - even in the context of 24/7 D/s which is the kind of BDSM relationship that Muse purported to have with Douchebag at the time. 





The second screenshot from this Kiwi Farms thread is of a tweet where Muse was asking BDSM associates of Brittany's on Youtube - Youtuber Evie Lupine and Youtuber Milkweb (the latter of whom Brittany had a very public lesbian affair) - to get Brittany away from Douchebag with whom Muse was of the opinion that Brittany was having an abusive relationship. 

I am gonna go over the new video by Brittany and highlight specific parts that I have some comments on.



Spoiler: Parts of the video with some comments



By way of a general comment, I will ask again: Why is Brittany posting a new video and appearing on Chris Hansen effectively on her ex-boyfriend's behalf, when the original dispute was between Douchebag and Muse, and Brittany only got dragged into it for refusing to denounce her ex-boyfriend? I will never ever stop asking this single question. If Chris wants to recuperate himself than he needs to come out and defend himself instead of sending his ex-girlfriend out as his diplomat, ambassador and advocate. Another alleged BDSM abuser I have profiled on this forum, former Aiden singer William Control, he does the same thing with his harem bitches and it's just as manipulative and unconvincing. Stand up for yourself like a real man would instead of hiding behind a wall of bitches acting as your PR representatives. 

In this part of the video Brittany talks about Muse's admission to her that she was a drug addict:






What Brittany doesn't address is Muse's allegations that Brittany's ex too was a drug user, and was asking Muse to go out and get them both drugs. I obviously don't know if Muse is telling the truth here, but based on her statements about her and Douchebag being drug abusers, it seemed to me at the time that this scandal first broke like this was a typical junkie relationship with two drug addicts fucking everyone over and fucking eachother over just to get their fix. If you're going to talk about how Muse was fucking people over because she was a drug addict and needed a fix, why not bring up your ex-boyfriend's drug abuse? Furthermore, Chris knew that Muse was a drug addict and still proceeded to engage her even and despite that knowledge. They were in an abusive mutually co-dependant junkie relationship like a lot of these drug users are. I suspect that his drug abuse is probably the real reason why Chris can't come out and defend himself and needs the more presentable Brittany to show up in his place. Because if he came out and spoke for himself, everyone would have one look at him and say: "Oh yeah, that's not BDSM, that's one a fucked up junkie beating on another junkie, these two deserved eachother.". This would take the sting out of the claim that Muse was supposedly infiltrating Brittany's life in order to steal away her boyfriend, rather than the more likely explanation, which is that her ex-boyfriend was himself opportunistically attracted to another drug addict, because he knew that Muse was less likely to stand up to him over their common drug abuse and toxic dynamic than Brittany who had more serious plans for the future. I really don't like the way this drama is framed is "devious manipulator from the gutter praying on good, wholesome, honest working-class couple" rather than "drug addict dumps his girlfriend to conveniently hook up with another junkie like himself" which is more pedestrian and IMO closer to the truth. 

Brittany plays into the gendered stereotype of the cuckolded wife here, eventhough she and Douchebag weren't married, saying that she told Douche that she had a bad feeling about Muse, but Douche hooked up with her anyway: 








> "And again, I told my partner, I have a bad feeling about this person."



Question: why did Chris agree to hook up with Muse despite knowing that you were uncomfortable with that? And why do you keep defending your ex, even and despite knowing that he did this to you? You really need to drop this "she prayed on my future husband" performance, Brittany. It takes two to tango, and your "future husband" was clearly all too eager to tango with a woman that he damn well knew you were uncomfortable with. 

In this part Brittany self-flaggelates because she told Douchebag, a man she intended to marry, to not become sexually involved with Muse because she had an STI that Douchebag could pass along to Brittany and their future children:








> "I denied him access to this woman"



Brittany, do you fucking hear yourself talking? This was a man who were going to marry and have a family with FFS. You have every right to deny him access to another woman (Repzion, I know you fucking browse KF too, please call up your friend and explain this to her. She has every right to demand fidelity from a man she plans to marry and have children with.)

Brittany drops a drama bomb in this part, where she claims that Muse, if rejected by Brittany and Chris, was going to approach Onision and Lainey next: 






Holy fuck people, this bitch is nuts. Who the fuck in their right mind wants to hook up with Onision and Lainey?

As for the footage that is shown here of a Livestream that Muse did with yet another Youtuber she proceeded to fuck over later: 






Playing footage of a woman crying while a man is admittedly yelling at her is never a good look. I know you're probably desensitized to this because of BDSM, Brittany, but normies hearing a woman cry at a man screaming at her are instinctively going to side with a crying woman, even if they don't know what the argument itself is really about. For me, it was this audio footage of Douchebag yelling and Muse crying that convinced me that Douche really was abusing her. 

As for this footage, of Brittany in the car explaining why her ex-boyfriend shouldn't go to jail: 






Even with Brittany's current explanation, this footage still looks to me like Brittany is exculpating an ex that she knew to be abusive and possibly legally culpable. 

As for this part ("[Chris] was a janitor at a community college") 






Wait a minute, I thought Chris was bragging on the Kinkier World Podcast that he was some super d00per software developer? What the fuck was that about? (I need to dig up that podcast episode, it's been a while and maybe I am misremembering it. I very distinctly recall Douchebag and Mr Tex talking about programming and Douchebag alluding that he was a programmer.)

In this part Brittany tries to rationalize the fact that her ex-boyfriend did not provide aftercare after a scene with Muse, insisting that Muse had herself opted out of aftercare: 






And this, ladies and gentlemen is how the contemporary BDSM movement is bullshitting everyone insisting that they are doing SSC (Safe Sane and Consensual) kink, when what they are actually doing behind closed doors is CNC, so-called "Consensual Non-Consent," a term that Brittany casually drops during this part but a term that is as oxymoronic as it plainly sounds. Every single time a BDSM abuser, whether it's William Control or Douchebag, sends out his harem bitches to advocate for him and do the usual "Oh, you just don't understand BDSM" obfuscation, they do this on the basis that most normie people who are only passingly familiar with BDSM don't know the distinction between SSC kink and CNC. It's not that normies "don't understand BDSM", it's that BDSMers themselves actively want to mislead the general public into thinking that most BDSM is SSC when it's actually CNC. This is why women like Eris and Nikki, William Control's harem wives advocating on his behalf while attacking his critics on Twitter, won't come here on KF to debate the regulars here, because we do know the difference and thus they can't mislead us. Brittany's exculpation of Douchebag is likewise premised on the general public's casual understanding of BDSM being somehow "consensual". The idea that two drug addicts in a toxic co-dependant relationship were knowingly and consciously "consenting" to anything is evidently absurd, but Brittany conveniently forgets this context - or rather wants the viewer to forget this. It's very telling that Brittany would try to exculpate two drug addicts attempting to do a CNC scene considering all the videos Brittany made in the past insisting that people shouldn't play while high. Brittany is willing to disregard her own stated BDSM safety standards just to exculpate her addicted ex-boyfriend. Girl, do you understand this is why your subscribers were mad at you? 

Other things that were not mentioned here: the fact that Brittany was being threatened by Antifa at the time for agreeing to be on Minds IRL, a conference organized by Youtuber Tim Pool for the purpose of getting the left and the right together to debate and talk. My impression at the time was that Brittany had left Youtube because she was threatened by Antifa, as were other participants. None of this is mentioned here. Another story that is relevant is that Brittany had started doing web cam shows in 2018 - she even made a video about this, which led to her entire Youtube channel being demonetized - and at one point she mentioned the fact that one of her web cam clients had begun to stalk her. I understood that this other stalker, unrelated to either Muse or the threats from Antifa, was part of the reason Brittany quit camming altogether and left Youtube. Instead, Brittany is making it seem like Muse was the sole reason she left Youtube, when there were all these other unrelated issues that seemingly went into Brittany's consideration for leaving Youtube. The fact that Brittany is now disregarding all these other things happening at the time that she originally claimed had prompted her to leave Youtube, just in order to make Muse the central villain of her narrative, this makes me question her entire retelling of events. Come on Brittany, Muse was definitely not the only reason you left Youtube, and it's kinda disingenuous to now see you claim that she was what drove you to go private.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 29, 2020)

Brittany and Wes Moast are going Live in less than hours on Chris Hansen's channel to talk about the ordeal with Muse, come say hi or STFU if you want to watch anonymously:






LMAO, the comments under the Livestream annoucement are hilarious, with people wrongly assuming this is going to be a Livestream about allegations regarding the rock band Muse, ROTFLMAO. 








> Friday Night Drama - False Accusations, Extortion & Fraud. Meet the YouTuber who chased an influencer from the platform, claims to have several serious ailments & accused me of HUMAN TRAFFICKING. Brittany Simon & I talk with
> @chrishansen
> tonight @ 4pm PST! https://youtube.com/watch?v=0vHI9ZjalmU&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...






Spoiler: Why I still have a problem with this



See, I really have a problem with this part, "Meet the YouTuber who chased an influencer from the platform". Again, I am not disputing that Muse is full of shit, I am disputing what Brittany is doing here with the narrative. When you first come out and you say that you're leaving Youtube because Antifa are threatening your life and that of other speakers at Tim Pool's Minds IRL conference, and then you also say that one of your web camming clients is trying to stalk you and your family... but half a year later you do a 180 and you pretend like Muse Talks was the sole only reason in the world you left Youtube without mentioning all this other more serious stuff that was going on at time that made you go offline... that's when I stop trusting you to tell the truth. That's when you change a story from something more complex and serious into something simplistic just to make it fit into a drama narrative that you can sell to Chris Hansen. And I have no doubt you are doing the same with your relationship to Douchebag, taking a relationship that was far more messy and ambiguous and turning it into a simplistic sellable narrative. And thus the story changes from "My boyfriend and I were in a messed up on-again-off-again relationship that was only compounded by BDSM and polyamory and bringing other people into an already toxic dynamic" into "My future husband was taken away from me by this other woman infiltrating my life to destroy us.". Not buying. 

You know what I think happened, Brittany? I think that once Muse was brought into your polyamory, she realized how different yours and Chris' relationship was IRL as opposed to what you showed on Youtube and the Kinkier World Podcast, and being a young person she probably wanted to call you out on it because of her own disillusionment at the stark difference between reality versus representation. But it's so much easier for you to make Muse into the villain than to look at this from her perspective as a much younger woman who was getting into BDSM and polyamory under your influence. You say that Muse was showing up at your BDSM classes... but weren't you the one who was encouraging your viewers to take BDSM classes? Muse did what you told her to do, because she was a viewer of yours.


----------



## beansbaxter (May 31, 2020)

Nykysnottrans said:


> Update on the Muse Talks scandal: Youtuber Wes Moast and ContraPoints/Nyk's BDSM friend Brittany Simon are going live with none other than Chris Hansen next week to talk about a  total fucking liar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have questions for me regarding the recordings and whether I was going to address them or not? I actually heard the ENTIRE recording when she played it on her livestream on 4/22. Remember this was not just a D/s relationship it was M/s which is very different. There did seem to be quite a bit of yelling and screaming in the relationship but it was mutual. This does not equal sexual assault. I saw ALL of the text messages that went on before, during and after the alleged sexual assault and it was clearly a CNC scene that she deeply wanted and CRAVED in her own words. When she did not get the aftercare she wanted she decided it was an assault (a week or so later after he had kicked her out of the apartment .... the breakup is included on the recordings as well). He asks her to leave, says he is done with her emotional game playing and lack of accountability and she threatens to share the tape of their argument with the police and begs him not to break up with her. She is manipulative, she is always the victim and she is a drain on anyones mental health. I do not know C nor have I ever spoken with him but he was not the focus here. SHE IS. She is dangerous and when I have 15 separate, completely unconnected people contacting me to share their receipts and stories its not a coincidence or a game. What happened between her and C was simply a toxic relationship that ended and rather than walking away she tried to destroy his life and put him in prison. When I asked her to leave my home she did the exact same thing.  Watch this ridiculous livestream from 4/22/20 and you can hear it all. Hear her try and spin the narrative for the "vanilla ears" who don't understand BDSM outside of the time they watched 50 Shades and it becomes more clear. I lived with this girl, she will mentally assault you and act like YOU are the problem. She will demand your time, attention and care and she will break you when she doesn't get her way.

FYI Brittany was not perusing Kiwifarms. I load my videos with receipts and this was a link Muse sent me herself back in January as a way of backing up her claims of being a victim of domestic violence and sexual assault. I have a folder full of screenshots, text messages, etc and shared with Brittany while she was putting her video together.






Side note: After posting this thread about Muse here on KW she filed DOMESTIC VIOLENCE charges against me. This was 2 months after I had last seen or spoken to her but she was claiming my videos were a hate crime and cyber stalking. She throws allegations at everyone and spins things to try and fit her story of constant victimization.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 2, 2020)

beansbaxter said:


> You have questions for me regarding the recordings and whether I was going to address them or not?



Wait a minute, are you Wes himself responding to me? Go get yourself verified by the mods. That's the procedure here on KF. If you are a person we're discussing that wants to post on their own behalf, you have to contact a mod and get yourself verified so that we all know it's not an imposter responding in your place to mislead us. We have to avoid impersonators of Youtubers, so I hope you understand. 

If you are Wes Moast, let me say from the start that I am not doubting your narrative about what happened to you. It's pretty clear to me that you got totally fucked over by this person and I am sorry about what happened to you personally. It's really unacceptable what she did to you. 

What I am questioning is Brittany Simon's narrative. For the record, I myself don't know any of the people involved, I am a strictly impartial outside observer to this shitshow. I did use to watch Brittany back in 2017-2018 when she broke up with Christopher and moved away from Seattle, I saw all the videos she posted about the breakup back then, I have also watched a lot of her Livestreams. I very much enjoyed Brittany's content back then and was dismayed when she left Youtube, but the reasons she gave back then (for leaving Youtube) are very different from what she's claiming now. Based on the videos Brittany posted back then (which I no longer public and I can no longer refer to for that reason, ask Brittany to give you access if you want to see them) and the statements Brittany made back then, I highly doubt Brittany's present narrative. I will put some of my issues behind a spoiler, so feel free to click on it to see what I have to say about this ordeal as an outside observer. 



Spoiler: My problem with Brittany's narrative



Let me state once again for the record that I do not know Muse, I have never contacted Muse and I did not post here on KF about the ordeal because of Muse. 

I don't know any of these people involved in this ordeal personally. 

I only know Brittany as a Youtuber, as a public figure on Youtube. I posted about the ordeal with Muse because I was watching Brittany on Youtube at the time (2017-201 and was shocked when Muse came out with the allegations about Brittany. 

The reason I keep posting about this ordeal here on KF is because I still believe Brittany is being disingenuous about the true nature of her relationship to QuintessentialChristopher, the role her ex-boyfriend played in perpetrating this ordeal (knowingly and intentionally pitting two women against each other), as well as the actual reasons Brittany left Youtube at the time. 

Basically, go and read what I wrote above. When Brittany left Youtube, she said that she was leaving because: 

1) Antifa were threatening to kill her for agreeing to appear as a speaker on Tim Pool's Minds IRL conference, as were several other speakers. These threats to Tim Pool's Minds IRL conference participants were widely covered at the time. Tim Pool made videos about the threats against his event as well as did other big Youtubers: 

The Authoritarian Far left Is REFUSING To Allow Us To Talk Peacefully, Escalation Won't Stop





Antifa Threatened Violence Against My Event To Try And Shut It Down, I REFUSE To Back Down





Addressing The Threats Against Our Event By Antifa





Why is Antifa Attacking the #Minds IRL Event?





The organizer of the event Brittany was going to appear at, Tim Pool, was eventually himself stalked at his home: 

Tim Pool Has CRAZY Person Show Up TWICE At his Home!





It was in this context of blatant abuse and harassment perpetrated against Mind IRL participants that I understood Brittany had decided to quit Youtube.

2) Brittany had begun web camming at the time - she even made a video about her forays into sex work that led to her entire Youtube channel being demonetized - and she alleged that one of her web camming had began stalking her and her family. Also, Brittany lost her Instagram account because Instagram does not want their site to be used to promote sex work. 

When Brittany left Youtube she made it clear that these were the two main reasons that she was leaving, in order to protect herself and her family from the web camming stalker and the threats from Antifa. Now Brittany is doing a 180 and claiming that the sole unique reason she left was Muse. I call bullshit on that. 

All in all my position remains unchanged, even after seeing the most recent Livestreams. Brittany originally said that she was leaving Youtube for entirely different and unrelated reasons to what she claimed most recently about Muse supposedly driving her off the platform. Brittany is now all of a sudden making Muse into the sole and unique reason she left Youtube, forgetting all the actual reasons she gave back then for leaving. I find this sudden change extremely disingenuous on Brittany's behalf. I also don't understand why Brittany feels like she's the one who has to defend herself against Muse, when Muse's original conflict was with Brittany's boyfriend Christopher and not with Brittany herself. Brittany was only dragged into this because she refused to denounce her ex-boyfriend, and this refusal seemed to contradict the BDSM standards that Brittany was professing with regards to herself and others. I strongly feel, and this feeling remains unchanged, like Brittany is trying to blame her failed relationship with Christopher on Muse, as if Muse was the sole catalyst for that relationship capsizing. Brittany has turned Muse into the main villian because it's a convenient narrative for her, it fits the Madonna/whore complex from which Brittany and most women her generation are still suffering under: no matter how sexually insatiated polyamorous polysluts and BDSM "hard bottoms" they present themselves, no matter how many Livestreams they do openly tripping on edibles while insisting they only do BDSM while sober and so should others, at the end of the day they still have to be the "good girl" to feel good about themselves, they have to be the "wife material", while someone else, "the other woman", is cast as the role of the bad girl, the diabolical woman, the near-homewrecker. It's very indicative of Brittany's own willfull regression that she presents Christopher and herself as an almost-married couple with almost-kids to win the public's sympathy, when the reality is that Christopher was self-centered womanizer using Tumblr as his sexual hunting grounds, happily banging other women (including Brittany's friend Kayla, with Brittany making a video about how they were sharing the same man). The cold hard fact is that Christopher went and banged the very woman his supposedly primary partner had told she felt uncomfortable about him hooking up with - yeah, that guy is cast as the snatched-away "husband material" in this very regressive and regressing relationship drama pretending to be spicy thriller. As someone who has listened to Brittany and her ex-boyfriend on Youtube as well as on the Kinkier World podcast with Youtubers Mr Tex and Evie Lupine, I can tell you that I already had a bad feeling about Christopher back then, and I felt just from listening to the podcast that he and Brittany were a bad match. I honestly did not understand what it was about this malicious, self-absorbed douchebag that attracted Brittany to him in such an appalingly slavish (pun intended) manner. When Muse released her audio recordings of her fights and arguments with Christopher, I listened to those full recordings and saw my very law estimation of Christopher confirmed in spades. Brittany had stated many times over several videos that she felt suicidal living in Seattle with Christopher as her Master/Dominant, and that they fought every day. Listening to those recordings that Muse posted I felt like I was given a hint as to the domestic abuse that must've driven Brittany suicidal while living in Seattle. I also want to point out that you and Brittany used extremely brief and decontextualzed excerpts from those long recordings in your videos and your appearance on Chris Hansen, possibly with intent to mislead as to what was actually being said and discussed in those longer recordings. 

I find it extremely disingenuous of Brittany that she now disregards all these things she said in the past about the nature of her relationship to Christopher - which by her own admission was abusive - only to now come out and pretend like she and Christopher were going to get married and have a family, if only it wasn't for this zealous fan that Christopher just-oh-so couldn't help himself but stick his dick into. 

I have to wonder, in the context of Christopher's evidently abusive behaviour towards Brittany herself (behaviour so evidently abusive that I could tell what type of man he really was just from listening to the way he was putting down Brittany on the Kinkier World podcast), why Brittany is so readily willing to disregard Muse's claims that she too was abused by Christopher, or to claim that Muse is denying her feminist agency by suggesting that Brittany too was subject to the same abuse Muse was. It's abundantly obvious to me that Brittany is throwing another woman under the bus here to salvage not herself but rather her ex-boyfriend with whom she presumably is still in love and is presumably hoping to win back by engaging in such a public exculpation of herself and her ex-boyfriend by proxy in some kind of innocence-by-association set-up. 

I am not saying any of this to exculpate Muse. It's abundantly clear to me that she's an immature, weak, manipulative person, a "day trader" as one of the people on the Clobbering Time put it. But the fact is that Muse is years younger than Brittany, and she was barely legal at 18 when she hooked up with Brittany's ex-boyfriend, who is around Brittany's age if I am not mistaken. Muse must've idolized Brittany and Christopher as the perfect BDSM couple having seen them on Youtube, the same way young Onision fans must've idolized Lainey and Onision as the perfect Youtube couple... only to become involved in their very toxic dynamic. I do not for a moment believe that Muse set out to infiltrate Brittany's life. I believe that Muse is not driven by revenge per se but rather by disillusionment at having seen what Brittany and Christopher were actually like IRL. I suspect this drives a lot of exposés of famous people we are seeing right now. I believe that a lot of the people who are speaking out now while having been taken advantage of at a younger age aren't out to destroy anyone but rather to destroy the larger-than-life avatars that these celebrities had created and maintained as their public personas. Muse knew that Brittany IRL and Youtube Brittany were two different realities and, like a lot of people of her generation dealing with general disillusionment, she called out her former idol. Brittany might assume herself different from Muse but when it comes to Christopher they were one and the same: two women gaslit and fucked over by the same manipulative abusive man who, rather than recognizing their common condition and how they both got duped by the same guy, are now tearing at eachother in the public domain over who can perform the role of damsel-in-distress the best, no doubt to Christopher's amusement as he's the one laughing on his way to the bank, his reputation now restored. 

I hope you understand now why I posted about this ordeal here. I posted because I am an independent thinker who wants to do my own research and reach my own conclusions and I am the kind of person who is allergic to simplistic narratives. My perception of this ordeal is that two women are publically cat-fighting over a shitty weakling of a man who cannot even defend himself - because what he did to BOTH of them is truly indefensible - and obviously doesn't deserve either one of them. I can understand this behaviour from an immature infatuated 22 year old like Muse, I cannot understand such behaviour from a 30 year old adult woman like Brittany.

I am #NotYourShield basically. I refuse to pick a side in this ordeal and maintain my own thoughts, my own opinions and my own position independent of which narrative is being put out there.





beansbaxter said:


> Side note: After posting this thread about Muse here on KW she filed DOMESTIC VIOLENCE charges against me.



I wasn't aware of you posts on this forum. I am not one of the powerusers of this forum, I only participate in specific threads and I definitely do not use this forum on a daily basis, so I tend to miss a lot of what gets posted here. I will go and read what you posted here now: 






						Munchausen's by Internet (Malingerers, Munchies, Spoonies, etc)
					

Not surprised that this dumbass fucked with her port already   Get that sepsis, girl.  Ah yes, because when an important medical device attached to you suddenly disconnects and you start leaking your own fluids, the first thing you gotta do is pull out your phone to film yourself giving said...




					kiwifarms.net
				




BTW, the reason I posted about the Muse ordeal in this thread, the BDSM Tumblr thread, and not the one you posted in is because these people all originally started out on BDSM Tumblr. I don't know if you know the story of how Muse (said she) met Chris, but Muse claimed they met over Tumblr after Chris asked for a massagist on Tumblr and Muse told him to contact someone she knew was a massagist. This version of the story is completely different from the one Brittany told on your videos where Muse only contacted Brittany to infiltrate her life and steal her boyfriend. In this version of the story Muse and Chris were already casual on BDSM Tumblr before the IRL contact with Brittany. It seems to me like Brittany is continuously disregarding this prior contact to make it seem like Muse went through Brittany to get to Chris, when it appears that Muse already had easy access to Chris on Tumblr making himself available there. Brittany is making it all about Youtube while disregarding the Tumblr angle.

Anyway, just because I am disputing Brittany's story doesn't mean I am disputing yours as well. I think your case is immensely better and more thoroughly documented than Brittany's - probably due to the fact that you did seek out legal help as opposed to Chris who though he could just bullshit his way out of court, which is exactly the impression I had of him as a massive bullshitter. As an outside impartial observer, I can believe the one story while disbelieving the other. I hope you understand that.


----------



## beansbaxter (Jun 3, 2020)

Nykysnottrans said:


> Wait a minute, are you Wes himself responding to me? Go get yourself verified by the mods. That's the procedure here on KF. If you are a person we're discussing that wants to post on their own behalf, you have to contact a mod and get yourself verified so that we all know it's not an imposter responding in your place to mislead us. We have to avoid impersonators of Youtubers, so I hope you understand.
> 
> If you are Wes Moast, let me say from the start that I am not doubting your narrative about what happened to you. It's pretty clear to me that you got totally fucked over by this person and I am sorry about what happened to you personally. It's really unacceptable what she did to you.
> 
> ...



I was not aware of the verification requirements. I will get verified. I do know the story of how Muse and C met. I also have seen ALL of the text messages regarding the alleged assault (was not an assault) and I can tell you from experience as someone who only lived with her 2 weeks that I can understand why C was yelling at her in that recording. It was a toxic relationship but not an abusive relationship. C didn't think he could bullshit his way out of court but they did the same thing I would have done if I did not have a lawyer (which costs me a lot of money that most people would not be willing to fork out for what seems to be a bullshit request for OOP). He provided over 50 pages of documentation showing her inconsistencies in statements when what he should have done was simply show that she was not being threatened, he was not "after" her and that her life was not in danger. There is evidence I have not shared and will not share (unless she continues to lie and spin her own narrative) that prove Muse was infatuated with Brittany and the relationship she had with C dating back to 2016. This is irrefutable evidence in her own words. She was obsessed before they ever met. She IS a Lifetime movie villain come to life.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 3, 2020)

beansbaxter said:


> I also have seen ALL of the text messages regarding the alleged assault (was not an assault) and I can tell you from experience as someone who only lived with her 2 weeks that I can understand why C was yelling at her in that recording.



It's 100% my personal belief that Brittany is doing this - revising the narrative to center Muse - because she can't hold her ex accountable for what he did, so she's going after his sidebitch instead to make her ex seem innocent-by-association. It's a really silly catfight, two women fighting over a man who's a total fucking loser but imagines himself a Dominant Master in the bedroom or the BDSM dungeon in order to distract himself from his inferior status IRL. The BDSM community is full of such inferior weaklings imagining themselves Dominant Masters but I digress. He's a pathetic little man and it's really unbecoming to watch two women fight eachother over such a QuintessentialDouchebag.

Furthermore, I am not merely referring to the fact that Chris was yelling at Muse in the recording. Go and listen to the Kinkier Podcast I linked to above, Chris admitted that he's a yeller on that podcast. IMO you should try and listen to what is actually being said during that recording of the fight between Muse and Chris. Chris threatens to kick Muse out of the house right there and then while she's crying, and then he begins to list the names of Muse's sex work clients, essentially telling her to go and move in with a client just so that Chris can get rid of her. So you think it's normal for a man to tell a woman that he knows to be hooker to go and shack up with clients just because he wants to kick her out? This to me shows that you have no idea what it's like for sex workers. Hookers generally avoid shacking up with their clients. Chris telling Muse that she needs to go and shack up with a client just because he wants to kick her out of the house basically shows what a selfish abusive manipulative bastard he really is. Chris is asking Muse to do the very thing she cannot ever do as a sex worker just to humiliate her.  This is the man you and Brittany are trying to exculpate. 

With regards to the text messages you are referring to, I am assuming you are referring to the text messages between Brittany and Muse. 
Have you ever seen any text messages between Muse and Chris? I would assume you haven't. Once again, you are speculating about a relationship neither you or Brittany were privy to, but presenting your speculation as fact which you really shouldn't do. The cold hard fact is that you do not know what actually went on between Muse and Chris. If I remember correctly you admitted yourself that you never spoke to Chris, which is odd to say the least considering that, once again, that the dispute was between Chris and Muse, not Brittany and Muse. You are getting filtered, one-sided interpretation of that relationship through Brittany, while assuming that's the truth and the whole truth, when there are 2 more sides to this story, neither of which you are getting. 

As for the supposedl "anal rape"/"anal sex" incident that you brought up in your video, there have been many instances where a woman had a certain sexual experience, felt ambivalent about it, might have even bragged about it to other women just to seem "tough" or "cool" (remember, Muse knew that Brittany was a competitor, so it was in Muse's interest to brag about her sexual experiences with Chris to a competitor), and only later decided that the experience was really unacceptable to her. As women grow and change so does their perspective on their past sexual experiences. Sexual experiences that once seemed acceptable at the time may be deemed unacceptable in retrospect with the benefit of hindsight. You cannot fault a woman for changing her mind about her sexual experiences.



beansbaxter said:


> There is evidence I have not shared and will not share (unless she continues to lie and spin her own narrative) that prove Muse was infatuated with Brittany and the relationship she had with C dating back to 2016. This is irrefutable evidence in her own words. She was obsessed before they ever met.



You are talking about someone who was barely legal at the time. Lots of adolescents are obsessed with their favourite Youtubers. Hell, if you grow your channel enough you might get some hardcore Youtube fans of your own. Muse only had access to Chris and Brittany because they themselves made themselves available to fans. That's not Muse's fault. 

I see Muse as a stupid Tumblr-brain-fried young adult who never learned any life-skills, hence why she identifies as a "little" or a "baby" (which Brittany forgot to mention when she was describing Muse's kinks, I guess because Brittany herself once identified as a "brat" and it hits too close to home) and as a bimbo/sex object. Muse just wants a sugardaddy to adopt her and take care of her, like so many women from her generation who never learned any life-skills other than taking their clothes off and shaking their butts on OnlyFans. Chris hooked up with Muse because he is an opportunist himself, he realized that Muse was "easy pussy". Muse is playing the system - calling up the police, filing frivolous ex parte pro se lolsuits, calling up the human trafficking hotline - because she feels like she has no other way of accessing resources. The Tumblr echo chamber brain-fried Muse into thinking of herself as a victim and into thinking she can only tap into resources by presenting herself as such, whether it's claiming to have mental illness, disability, being a sex worker, being a domestic abuse survivor, being a drug addict or claiming to be trans. She is not the only one. Plenty of her generation are exactly like this, brainwashed into a state of perpetual learned helplessness. 



beansbaxter said:


> She IS a Lifetime movie villain come to life.



I really don't think so. I think she is just a weak, unworldly, mentally ill young woman who is fairly easy to crush and I think you and Brittany take pleasure in crushing her, while hysterically shouting to anyone who will listen about how you both supposedly fear a mentally ill woman in a wheelchair with a feeding tube. All I see is two adults cornering a stupid young adult who doesn't know how to live or survive. That's what it looks like to me, and this hysterical representation of Muse as a shape-shifting demon who infiltratres people's lives just to fuck with them seems a bit off. 

Anyway, aside from all the details of this story, this is what it all boils down to: _my_ impression at the time Brittany left Youtube _as an impartial onlooker_ was that Brittany had left Youtube because of the threats from Antifa and because of her webcamming stalker. At no point did Brittany ever state that Muse was the sole reason she left Youtube or that she felt threatened by Muse specifically. I find this new narrative, the one that centers Muse as opposed to Antifa and the webcam stalker, incredulous and rather transparently opportunistic.


----------



## nohull (Jun 3, 2020)

Brittany is streaming as I write this.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIK96Si11fc
		





@Nykysnottrans you may be interested in this, Brittany seems to be addressing the drama.

I don't have time at the moment to check who it is or what they are talking about, but there's another guy with her.


----------



## beansbaxter (Jun 3, 2020)

Nykysnottrans said:


> It's 100% my personal belief that Brittany is doing this - revising the narrative to center Muse - because she can't hold her ex accountable for what he did, so she's going after his sidebitch instead to make her ex seem innocent-by-association. It's a really silly catfight, two women fighting over a man who's a total fucking loser but imagines himself a Dominant Master in the bedroom or the BDSM dungeon in order to distract himself from his inferior status IRL. The BDSM community is full of such inferior weaklings imagining themselves Dominant Masters but I digress. He's a pathetic little man and it's really unbecoming to watch two women fight eachother over such a QuintessentialDouchebag.
> 
> Furthermore, I am not merely referring to the fact that Chris was yelling at Muse in the recording. Go and listen to the Kinkier Podcast I linked to above, Chris admitted that he's a yeller on that podcast. IMO you should try and listen to what is actually being said during that recording of the fight between Muse and Chris. Chris threatens to kick Muse out of the house right there and then while she's crying, and then he begins to list the names of Muse's sex work clients, essentially telling her to go and move in with a client just so that Chris can get rid of her. So you think it's normal for a man to tell a woman that he knows to be hooker to go and shack up with clients just because he wants to kick her out? This to me shows that you have no idea what it's like for sex workers. Hookers generally avoid shacking up with their clients. Chris telling Muse that she needs to go and shack up with a client just because he wants to kick her out of the house basically shows what a selfish abusive manipulative bastard he really is. Chris is asking Muse to do the very thing she cannot ever do as a sex worker just to humiliate her.  This is the man you and Brittany are trying to exculpate.
> 
> ...



You are missing my point. None of their relationship drama interests me. He may in fact be an asshole, he did not sexually assault her. I have in fact seen all of text messages between c and Muse involving the incident. It was not an assault until he broke up with her just like I didn't traffick her (and later domestic violence) until I asked her to leave my home.. She is not in a wheelchair, she is not "sick", she is not helpless. She is calculating and vindictive and she is still out there doing the same thing and following her same patterns. This is not some insane narrative I am "spinning". 15 people have now come forward and the new charges (and receipts) are the worst yet.


----------



## beansbaxter (Jun 3, 2020)

nohull said:


> Brittany is streaming as I write this.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIK96Si11fc
> ...


She was on with me discussing the case and new victims that have come forward.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 4, 2020)

beansbaxter said:


> She was on with me discussing the case and new victims that have come forward.



I watched that Livestream, and I have a few things to say about it. Also, could you please tell your fans that I am not Muse? Some of them were suggesting in the chat that I am Muse posting here on KF. I am obviously not Muse. Like I said, I don't know any of these people personally, I only knew them as Tumblrites and Youtubers. I was a viewer of Brittany's channel back in 2017-2018.

Now, with regards to your Livestream yesterday, 

remember the part from Brittany's video where she said, quote, "my ex is officially out of the story from here on out"? 








> I loved his parents, gave him hugs and... moved on with my life. My personal life has moved on. So my ex is officially out of the story from here on out.



And yet, and yet... there was Christopher in the chat room  yesterday as "The Douchebag", sorry, I mean to say as "The Christopher", commenting on what Brittany and Wes Moast (yourself) were saying while responding to questions and comments from the other chat participants. In fact, Brittany went and disabled the chatroom when she reuploaded the Livestream, seemingly to cover up the fact that her ex was there throughout the stream: 


   
 





Just as I thought, Brittany's ex is definitely NOT "out of the story from here on out". I immediately suspected when Brittany went and changed her narrative that something else was going on and that Brittany was probably coordinating this together with Chris behind the scenes. 

The fact that Chris was in the chatroom yesterday, the nature of the comments he made there, and the fact that Brittany disabled the chatroom when she reuploaded the Livestream, this taken together only strengthens my suspicion that this whole charade is some kind of PR campaign meant to rehabilitate Christopher by having Brittany appear in public to claim victimhood in his place so Christopher can seem innocent-by-association. 

All this to exculpate Mr Husband Material The Dominant Master (LMAO) who couldn't keep his dick in his pants. 

Also, in response this part of the Livestream where Brittany claims that she didn't know about KiwiFarms until Wes Moast pointed it out to her:






Brittany absolutely knew about KiwiFarms long before the ordeal with Muse because, ohai, I myself was already posting about her fall-out with ContraPoints in the ContraPoints thread. You can see some of my posts at the time in the ContraPoints thread here: 



			https://kiwifarms.net/search/2974746/?q=Brittany+Simon&o=relevance
		


I had noticed that Brittany had a fall-out with ContraPoints because she had posted a video at the time saying that she was going to do a make-up collab with Nyk at VidCon, only to go completely silent during and after VidCon, only to later start complaining in Livestreams and videos about a "woman" who had ghosted her. I immediately suspected that "woman" Brittany was referring to was Nyk (Nyk self-IDs as a transwoman but he doesn't actually have a gender dysphoria diagnosis, a fact he openly admitted on a Livestrea that was seem by 30 000+ viewers and presumably Brittany herself, I will return to this later.). 

Brittany would go and disable external embedding on her videos whenever I would post one of her videos in the ContraPoints, which for me is prove positive that Brittany knew about KiwiFarms and knew she was a subject of discussion here - in relation to ContraPoints, not to Muse because all that shit hadn't happened yet. In fact, some of the other KF users - not me - would come into the ContraPoints thread and suggest  that we make a separate lolcow thread specifically about Brittany herself because she seemed so evidently ridiculous to some of them and hence worthy of lolcow status herself. So, in the light of all this, I have to ask: *why is Brittany lying about not knowing what KiwiFarms was *supposedly until Wes Moast pointed her to it, when there was every indicating that she already knew about the forum? 

As for the ridiculous claim made during the above segment, that "KiwiFarms is supposedly "run by TERFs", no it's obviously not. There are people here who are TERFs and there are people here who are fans of t-porn and happily fap to trannies. This is the only place online where both types and everything in between can come together to laugh at lolcows. Some KF users and regulars are even trans themselves and they too come here to laugh at trans lolcows, only one of which is Brittany's former friend Nyk. I am suspecting that Brittany is calling KiwiFarms TERFs because part of her audience consists of SJWs who disapprove of KiwiFarms, and thus Brittany hopes to distract from the very specific grievances that were raised here by myself regarding her sudden change of narrative. The fact is that Brittany has no response to the criticism that she changed her story about why she left Youtube. 

And speaking of KF overwhelmingly referring to Nyk as a man (because almost everyone here sees Nyk as a man, it's impossible to mistake him for anything else really), I would that Brittany already knows that Nyk doesn't have a GD (gender dysphoria) diagnosis either, and in fact openly admitted that he was self-diagnosed on a Livestream that was watched by 30 000+ people at the time, a Livestream that Nyk only took down after I posted it here on KF, to highlight his admission that he never got diagnosed. If Brittany has such a problem with Muse's self-diagnosing, why doesn't she likewise have a problem with her former friend Nyk's self-diagnosis? Worse, why does Brittany expect me and the whole of KF to go along with Nyk's self-diagnosis/self-ID when Brittany herself refuses to go along with Muse's self-diagnosis/self-ID? Seems a little hypocritical to me. 

Here's the part of the Livestream where Brittany says that she refuses to go along with Muse's self-ID/self-diagnosis - while hypocritically expecting everyone on KF to go along with Nyk's own self-ID/self-diagnosis (not happening, cos we're not delusional like you are Brittany. Nyk is a man. He was a Nyky yesterday, he's Nyky today and he's gonna be a Nyky tomorrow): 






All in all, it's abudantly clear now that Brittany herself is full of shit and only changed her story when she came back to Youtube in order to exculpate her ex, with whom she's clearly and undeniably still in contact and possibly coordinating all this behind the scenes. I actually used to like Brittany's content back in the day but I don't think I will ever trust her again after _this _level of revisionism and especially after her most recent lies about not knowing what KiwiFarms was, or the fact that we were already discussing her long before the Muse thing. Then again, Brittany apparently believes that a man can become a woman so I guess she has permamently lost her grasp on reality. Sad really.

PS. To the KF users who told me at the time that Brittany should have had her own lolcow thread: you bitches were right.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 12, 2020)

Wes Moast just posted this tweet: 




> The final chapter of the Muse saga starts production next week. 3 Interviews
> 1). GA roommate @instanttater brings receipts & more,
> 2) An ex roomie/bf shares the saddest tale yet
> 3). For the 1st time ever, Christopher (ex of Muse & Brittany) opens up.
> ...



See? I told you guys this was about recuperating QuintessentialDouchebag. 

Brittany now claims that she doesn't talk to Douchebag anymore, but I am pretty sure that statement is about as truthful as her other statement about not knowing what KiwiFarms was, LMAO. Any, here are Brittany's most recent comments about not speaking to Douchebag, as well as some other comments from people who, like me, were criticizing Brittany for putting up with Chris' bullshit for so long and still offering to help him with his lolsuit from Muse: 









 








> Let me get this straight. You befriended a psycho who stole your boyfriend right from underneath you and you continued to be her friend and support her? Well damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I understand being open minded, but it’s important to have boundaries. You have to focus on yourself, and throw benefit of doubt out the window. As soon as Muse was mingling in his messages, that ex would be at the bus stop with her ass ?? I’m glad you’re out of this situation








						How My Stalker Convinced The Internet That I Supported "A Rapist."
					

Thank You For Watching :) Support My Work: Patreon: http://www.Patreon.com/BrittanySimon Disclaimer: All people can make great parents, when you're ready to ...




					www.youtube.com
				






> Honestly, that's the lesson I learned, that I need a partner who trusts my judgment.  I knew she was trouble but my ex thought he knew better.  I learned my lesson. I'm very done with being that person ? Here's to a future of adventure with widsom ? thanks fam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















> Also; your ex is abusive trash. The way he spoke to her!  I don't care how messed up Muse is.  You are all messed up and should not be thought of as s leader in any fashion.  Omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 19, 2020)

Before she disabled her TikTok account Muse leaked a bunch of videos - excerpts of which we had already seen in earlier Youtube videos from Muse herself and from RealStreamNews - of Brittany admitting that Douchebag was abusive but making excuses for him. Several of these videos were posted to Youtube at the time and I believe two of them were broadcast on RealStreamNews' Livestream interview with Muse:



> https://www.tiktok.com/@cottagewiccan/video/6832672623374191878
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> https://www.tiktok.com/@cottagewiccan/video/6832675620015656198
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> https://www.tiktok.com/@cottagewiccan/video/6832678676547603717
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany: Cos I'll listen to the thing that you sent me about emotional abuse. He is emotionally abusive. He is gaslighting. He is all of the things. But what I'm saying is: why? Just like my mother who would do the same things to me a child, I'd be like: "Why are you doing this?". They're sick. They have a mental fucking illness they will not get treated. And as a leftist, and as a feminist, and as a person who's trying to make humans better, I have to acknowledge that no everyone is calculated in their abuse. And that's what's confusing. Why would Christopher, if he was smart enough, end up where he is in life, consistently? Oh, he's breaking up and getting back together, dating people with severe mental illness, depending on other people's money when he could just make his own money, like, why do they always choose these things? Why can't they finish school? Why can't they do what they say they're gonna do? There's something in their brains that isn't clicking.






> https://www.tiktok.com/@cottagewiccan/video/6832680458132737285
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She also posted this video with a long list of diagnoses in this video (no longer online): 



			https://www.tiktok.com/@cottagewiccan/video/6832671796567788805
		


But Wes Moast dismisses this as Muse making up excuses for herself: 



> She needs to understand that even if EVERY condition she says she has is real, it does not excuse her predatory, grifting behavior. Almost every diagnosis I see here seems to be related to an eating disorder but  I am no doctor. She's always the VICTIM
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WesMoast/status/1266777718483374081
> ...



Oh well, let's see what QuintessentialDouchebag has to say for himself when he gets interviewed. 

BTW, to prove that I really was following Brittany at the time of her breakup with Chris _and_ before the ordeal with Muse started, here are some screengrabs of Brittany with Douchebag that she posted to her social media at the time: 



 



Some screengrabs of Youtube videos Brittany and Douchebag did together:









Another thing that Brittany conveniently left out of her "we almost got married if it wasn't for THAT WOMAN" story was the fact that Douchebag was not only sleeping with Muse but also with Brittany's female top and bisexual BFF Kayla. Brittany and Kayla even did a Youtube video together about the fact that Kayala was sleeping with Douchebag. That video is no longer accessible on Youtube but I distinctly recall Douchebag being audible in the background during that video like he was directing that video, instructing them what to say before the camera. It seemed to me like Douchebag was the one who made Brittany film a Youtube video about how he was sleeping with her BFF for the whole world to see. I don't know if this was part of some public humiliation fetish between them ("I am gonna get my future wife to admit I am cuckolding her with her best friend before we even get married"), but it certainly made me see the kind of man that Douchebag was, parading his women on Youtube in this manner.  









At the time I was left with the impression that was Douchebag's own fetish to get the women he's fucking together in the same room so he can have them fight one another over him. He seems to really get off on doing that. Brittany is deaf, dumb and blind that she doesn't see that this is how this man operates. 

The difference here being that Brittany was aware of and consented to the fact that her supposed "future husband" (LMAO) was sleeping around with her top and BFF Kayla, but somehow it was "cheating" for Douchebag to sleep with Muse... I guess being into polyfuckery means that you get to opportunistically decide what counts as "cheating" and what doesn't.  What can I say, it's so much more simple to just be monogamous and everything else is all considered cheating.


----------



## Roodle (Jun 20, 2020)

Nykysnottrans said:


> Before she disabled her TikTok account Muse leaked a bunch of videos - excerpts of which we had already seen in earlier Youtube videos from Muse herself and from RealStreamNews - of Brittany admitting that Douchebag was abusive but making excuses for him. Several of these videos were posted to Youtube at the time and I believe two of them were broadcast on RealStreamNews' Livestream interview with Muse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did nobody ever archive this stuff?


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 21, 2020)

Roodle said:


> Did nobody ever archive this stuff?



Wes Moast himself probably has backups of everything. Hit him up on Twitter if you need copies.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm sorry but bdsm is just reliving past abuse via role play.


----------



## ytho (Aug 17, 2020)

not to necro this thread but I just remembered a video brittany and christopher did where they "worked through a problem in their relationship".. on live of course cause why be normal. 

I distinctly remember Brittany complaining that Christopher didn't do his chores and she was feeling burned out from PAYING FOR EVERYTHING. Christopher explained that she was only paying for everything now until he is done with school and then he will make 10x what she makes. 

I remember this because she just accepted that shit even though she was burnt out and literally being his sugar mama. 

Now in the latest vide she said that Christopher was working AS A JANITOR  LMAO and then had to move back with his parents hahaha

If you're reading this Christopher, you're a loser and a laughingstock in Seattle. How is that career going for ya LMAO


----------



## Providence (Aug 17, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm sorry but bdsm is just reliving past abuse via role play.


How else are we supposed to get off?


----------



## Niggaplease (Aug 17, 2020)

Sofonda Cox said:


> How else are we supposed to get off?


the God ordained mutually consensual every loving heterosexual missionary position with the lights off.


----------



## dirt lamb (Apr 5, 2021)

muse talks is still referencing this thread to fuel her rage against Brittany Simon. as recently as today she's used it as some form of "proof" to help her case. 

Hi Madison!!!!!!


----------

